# YouTube hit by porn storm



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

YouTube users looking for videos for current pre-teen favourites Hannah Montana and Jonas Brothers got a nasty surprise.The Google-owned video sharing site had been hit by some 5,000 videos from Japanese bulletin board 4Chan.

According to a BBC report, one 4Chan member said that the attack had been planned because of YouTube's stance on music. Flonty, said "I did it because YouTube keeps deleting music. It was part of a 4Chan raid."

However, according to Panda Security, there was a financial advantage too. The company said there were 4,900 offending videos on YouTube each containing links to a web pages designed to download malware. The comments suggest that that the users are being taken to a legal web page, albeit with pornographic content. In fact, when users click the link they're taken to a page that spoofs the original and which is really designed to download malware.

This malware, when run on a computer, pretends to scan the system, supposedly detecting dozens of (non-existent) viruses and offers users the chance to buy the paid version of the anti-virus to clean their computers.

"The technique of using malicious comments on YouTube is not new in itself. What is alarming however, is the quantity of links we have detected pointing to the same web page. This suggests that cyber-criminals are using automated tools to publish these comments", explains Luis Corrons, technical director of PandaLabs.


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=116271


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anonymous delivers!


----------



## icanhasclearCPU (May 30, 2009)

I am not fond of Anonymous myself, as I am having problems with one of them, so I steer clear of sites like 4chan


----------

